# Kräuterkunde: Wo mit welchem Skill ?



## Kawada (19. August 2007)

Also nach ner stunde rumfragerei in wow und ner halben stunde sucherei hier im forum bin ich langsam verzweifelt. Ich hab jetzt skill 150 und würd gern weiter skillen, is mir egal wo mit 70 wird das scho gehn ^^
aber könnt ihr bitte ma sagen wo ich mit welchem skill pflücken kann ?

Mfg Kawada
Ps.: Danke scho ma im Vorhinein.


----------



## Isegrim (19. August 2007)

Zwar nur von 1-60, aber immerhin ein Anfang: http://www.wowwiki.com/Herbs_by_Area


----------



## Kawada (19. August 2007)

danke für den link musste zwar meine sis holen um das alles lesen zu können aber jetzt bin ich schlauer danke ^^


----------



## Dommes (27. September 2007)

http://www.schneehasen.org/Krauterkunde.htm


----------

